
Hitsuzendō - dedalus
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hitsuzend%C5%8D
======
wodenokoto
That was a disappointing lack of examples and comparisons to “regular”
calligraphy

------
ohithereyou
So that's where the AMD Zen icon[1] comes from.

[1] [https://www.amd.com/en/technologies/zen-
core](https://www.amd.com/en/technologies/zen-core)

------
artsyca
This can equally be achieved through computer science

~~~
chasontherobot
...what can? the "vitality of eternal experience"?

~~~
artsyca
Yes, before the downvote army begins their barrage, the attainment of
enlightened wisdom can be reached through many means and computer science is a
sublime form of art and logic which contains many universal truths and can
create very complex forms of understanding within the human mind

~~~
smitty1e
I don't necessarily subscribe to your viewpoint, but upvoted you anyway.

Downvotes makes sense for pure flamebait or trolling.

But carpet-bombing somebody with whom I don't agree for the sake of
disagreement alone is just sad.

~~~
Razengan
HN has become Reddit in that regard, even though they obviously tried to be
different by enabling downvoting only for accounts with high karma, and
disabling downvotes on a comment after 1~ day, but now they're shying away
from discussion on this system.

It's easy to farm karma; just jump on the "winning" bandwagon during any
polarizing discussions (usually politics, FAAMNG royal rumbles or PC vs. Mac)

Too many accounts have enough karma to downvote now, and too many perfectly
valid comments being grayed out.

Maybe add another criteria like needing to be active in the last week and
getting at least N new karma recently?

